# cervix length at 27 weeks, help!



## akblaze

I posted this in third tri but then saw this forum so I'll try here too..

I went into preterm labor with DD at 32 weeks. I had no idea, went in for a tiny bit of spotting and they said i was 5cm. I progressed to 6 that night until they got it to stop. I have "braxton hicks" 24/7 from about 14 weeks with my last pregnancy and my current pregnancy.. the other night I had 16 in an hour! they aren't painful, sometimes crampy but mostly just "intense". The midwife said if they get more frequent or change at all then to call but they never changed with DD! 

I'm on weekly progesterone injections this pregnancy until 34 weeks. 
biweekly cervical checks (two weeks ago i was open a finger tip)
biweekly fFN tests (two weeks ago it was negative)

Today my cervix measured 2.3cm (internally)
at 20 weeks it was 3.1cm (abdominally)

The ultrasound tech said it was indeed short and asked if I was given any restrictions yet and I told her no I haven't. She seemed surprised and said the OB will talk to me about it on Thursday.. (I'm seeing the OB since my midwife is out of town) I'm so nervous :( I don't want another NICU stay.. I am just dying to make it to 36 weeks, at least! 
advice? 
all I have done is look to dr google! it seems that some doctors don't really worry about 2.3cm but others suggest hospital bed rest! :nope:

so nervous...


----------



## sunnylove

That sounds like preterm labor to me (with your first). A measurement of 2.3 at 27 weeks is fine.


----------



## akblaze

The OB has put me on bed rest. According to her 2.3cm at 27 weeks is short. They want me to be 3+ cm at this point.
I'll be getting the steroid injections in 2 weeks at my next visit and another ultrasound to check my cervix in 2 weeks as well because of my past preterm delivery.


----------



## sunnylove

Incompetent cervix isn't a big issue after 26 weeks. In other words, if your baby hasn't "fallen out" by 26 weeks, he's not going to. Anything under 2.5 is technically diagnostic, but as the pregnancy goes on, the cervix will shorten on its own and I personally would not be too worried about that measurement given you are in the third trimester. If you were to go into preterm labor, I don't think it would be caused by incompetent cervix based on your current measurement, but that is just my opinion. :)


----------



## akblaze

They have never diagnosed me with incompetent cervix. Looking at my medical records online nothing says that either. Last pregnancy they mentioned I may have an irritable uterus that just doesn't like being pregnant, since I contract 24/7 with braxton hicks. But that was before I went into preterm labor with DD. We don't know when my cervix began thinning and dilating with DD so this time they are keeping a closer eye on things. Since I have a history of preterm labor (yes, in third trimester so it wasn't THAT early, but I'd still like to avoid another premature baby and NICU stay) they are being proactive at the first signs of my cervix thinning, which I appreciate. I'd like to keep this little guy baking a lot longer. I have some amazing caregivers looking after us.


----------



## Srrme

My cervix measured 2.7 cm at 26 weeks. I thought it was a significant change from 3.5 cm at 20 weeks, but my Doctor didn't seem concerned at all. I too am on progesterone injections. 

I would take it as easy as possible, and refrain from any sex, etc. if you haven't already. :hugs: Good luck, hun!


----------



## justhoping

a cervix at 2.3 cm at 27 weeks is not a huge concern. I am always preterm labor from 4 months on and they dont usually say boo till I hit 1.9. Also have worked in an OB office most of the doctors do not do anything or worry about it until then. If ur having real contractions more then 4 an hour aqre they not discussing meds to make them go away, I always get put on Brethine to make them stop. I also start to funnel from the inside so it really isnt the outside they worry as more the inside...

hope this helps some


----------



## Swisswife

I was also diagnosed with a short cervix at 24 weeks at 2.7 cm but it went down to 1.4 around 28 weeks and had steroid shots at 30 weeks. I ended up giving birth at 39 weeks. I was on progesterone, modified bedrest and pelvic rest. With the three my cervical length actually grew until they actually thought they'd have to induce me...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Being that you're 29W your length is fine.

However mine was 2.3 at 15w6d down from 3.7 and began funneling so they had to do a rescue cerclage to close my cervix. I am checked now every 2 weeks to be sure that it remains closed. I am having to do weekly POI as well with pelvic rest.

I wouldnt stress about it too much but I would take it fairly easy. Make sure to get alot of rest and keep the pressure on your cervix to a minimum. I really dont see it being too much of an issue for you. Thats just my opinion from all the data I have seen regarding cervix shortening/softening.


----------

